
Ubuntu LTS updating failing all over the world - anderstrier
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
======
feylikurds
It is appstream, fix is:

    
    
      cd /tmp && mkdir asfix
      cd asfix
      wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/appstream_0.9.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
      wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libappstream3_0.9.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
      sudo dpkg -i libappstream3*.deb
      sudo dpkg -i appstream*.deb

~~~
fit2rule
Can confirm, this fixed it. However, now gotta do the same thing on all the
grandma's and neighbors' laptops .. fml ..

------
anderstrier
Symptoms: apt-get update hangs, and the appstreamcli process is using 100%
CPU.

Fix described here:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/157...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24)

------
noobermin
Here comes the expected complaint: Ubuntu is supposed to be the user friendly
distro, right?

It seems an unfair thing to say until you experience it, or your loved one
does. My SO uses gnome-ubuntu, and I am at a loss to explain why firefox
crashes multiple times a week on her PC. On my gentoo box? I think the browser
hasn't crashed randomly in...months? And I am on ~arch at least for firefox so
they are the same version afaik.

Gentoo doesn't have as many devoted, paid testers from what I understand as
Canonical does, so how is their stability relatively worse?

~~~
cyphar
I actually put Arch on my SOs laptop, because I knew that Ubuntu would
probably break in some way in a couple of months. But I'd probably go with
openSUSE if I needed to reinstall GNU/Linux (the community has put a lot of
work into stability as well as having up to date software).

~~~
noobermin
Does arch have something like Software in their gnome 3? My SO isn't as into
tech stuff and I wanted it to be easier for them to install stuff without
having to google or know apt/emerge/pacman

~~~
smonff
Yes, it is possible to use package management GUIs in Arch.
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Tips_and_tricks#...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Tips_and_tricks#Graphical_front-
ends)

------
carlesfe
Editorialized title?

~~~
AgentME
Is it not accurate? Turns out updates had been broken for me too for a while
because of this problem.

~~~
carlesfe
Given that the original title "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using
100% CPU" wouldn't probably have made the front page, yes, I'd say it has been
editorialised for added sensationalism, like _" failing all over the world"_

For me, that is not accurate. If OP wanted to give a bit more context other
than the original title, they could have changed it without adding the
sensationalist part, for example, "Ubuntu bug breaks apt-get update" or
similar.

------
orblivion
This afternoon, without applying any of the workaround fixes, I somehow was
able to apt update and upgrade appstream. Did they somehow make a server-side
fix?

------
zaggynl
This is why you wait for a service pack or point release before using a new
version of an OS.

~~~
sliken
Doesn't help much. Ubuntu-14.04 LTS had a similar problem last week where
network manager crashes and you can't get to the network to fix it.

~~~
digi_owl
FFS, we are not going to beat Windows by recreating it!

